# ID This?



## db1561 (Jan 13, 2011)

I just got through dosing my tank with antibiotics and just when I thought things were looking up I see this?

Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Fungal film on the driftwood. I get that with new driftwood additions or when re-using an old piece for the first time in a long time. IT normally will go away on its own after a couple weeks or so and is not harmful. Once the "food supply" is gone off the wood, it dies off quickly.


----------



## db1561 (Jan 13, 2011)

davemonkey said:


> Fungal film on the driftwood. I get that with new driftwood additions or when re-using an old piece for the first time in a long time. IT normally will go away on its own after a couple weeks or so and is not harmful. Once the "food supply" is gone off the wood, it dies off quickly.


Thanks for the reply!

I took it out and cleaned it off... Next time i'm just going to let it take care of itself.


----------



## ValorG (Dec 23, 2007)

plecos/otos will also eat it.


----------

